# Thomas Bergersen Midi File From 2006



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 16, 2016)

here you go:
http://virtualinstrumentsmag.com/download.html

Thought some of you might be interested in this.

You need to scroll down to From Sketch To Score. There you find everything.


The First 25 seconds of Thomas' piece Mojo Madness as cleaned and uncleaned version. Great for getting a bit deeper into his writing. The track names and fancy modwheel curves are interesting. Gives an idea how he is working with his sounds. Most of it is custom.

Of course it doesn't not really go well in your template. Everything was programmed and taylored for Thomas' custom libraries, but cool to fiddle around with it.
I've loaded some of my samples (lot's of processing) and tweaked some of the midi data. I had to leave out a few things because they didn't work with my sounds. http://picosong.com/t53H/
Everything a bit unbalanced but it turned out better than I thought.


----------



## Jackles (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow, thanks for that. I always wanted to have a peak at his MIDI files. I love internet so much !


----------



## Replicant (Jul 16, 2016)

This is a really cool find! Thanks!


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 17, 2016)

DarkestShadow said:


> here you go:
> http://virtualinstrumentsmag.com/download.html
> 
> Thought some of you might be interested in this.
> ...


You did a really good job with your version!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 17, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> You did a really good job with your version!


Thanks! I would really like to elaborate more on this quickly smashed together template, also with own stuff but... Overload of course.  I'm using a little notebook.


----------

